# Okay, here's a poor shot of my MXL.



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Taken many months ago, when I first got it (no pedals, no bar tape, etc...)

First choice was actually AD10, but would be 4 to 6 months wait. Went for the Mapei scheme, which is very ....bright.

-g


----------



## Trogon (Jan 28, 2004)

*Okay Gregg - how do you post pix?*

I follow the "insert image" icon, don't get it from there. it asks for a URL - is there a way to upload the way we used to do it on the old forums, or do I have to have the image posted somewhere else?


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

*Click on the "Manage Attachments" button to upload a pic*

Yeah, it's not as intuitive as "upload photo" but it give you options to upload more than just image files.

-g




Trogon said:


> I follow the "insert image" icon, don't get it from there. it asks for a URL - is there a way to upload the way we used to do it on the old forums, or do I have to have the image posted somewhere else?


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*image test*

image captured from Colnago's site. Not my bike but the same color scheme.

... let's see... manage attachments ... browse... click... did it work?


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

*looks good to me!*

Yup, d'ats a nice scheme.




treebound said:


> image captured from Colnago's site. Not my bike but the same color scheme.
> 
> ... let's see... manage attachments ... browse... click... did it work?


----------



## Trogon (Jan 28, 2004)

duh - I know how to do this, it's the same as the Serotta Forum. sorry to be such a putz.


----------



## Trogon (Jan 28, 2004)

*Here are my Dream Plus and MxL*

here they are.


----------



## roadmeister (Apr 4, 2002)

*A photo of my 'significant other"....*

She's a real looker, no???


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

*heres my mxl*

here it is


----------



## karil (Feb 18, 2003)

Here is my version...


----------



## margoC (Jan 22, 2004)

gregg said:


> Taken many months ago, when I first got it (no pedals, no bar tape, etc...)
> 
> First choice was actually AD10, but would be 4 to 6 months wait. Went for the Mapei scheme, which is very ....bright.
> 
> -g



I really like that scheme!!! I like bright motorcycles and bicycles, and black guns!


----------



## collinsc (Feb 3, 2004)

Yo Terry, er..Trogon, what is the official designation on that MXL color? Looks good.


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

*beautiful!*

i had to decide between this and the LX14 (which i got)...often wish i had a geo though!


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

*My C-93*

This is my C-93 it's 11 years young, it's painted in the Ariostea team colors. Running Campy 9-spd Centaur w/ Racing T, Campy Proton wheels, Litespeed house brand carbon fork, Kestrel EMS Pro handlebar, Chours Ti seatpost, San Marco Aspide saddle.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

*Love the geo color*



Trogon said:


> here they are.


When I get my C-50 I'm tempted to get that color scheme. I think they look way better in person than via a picture. Have you seen the wacky spiderman paintjob on the C-50?

Here's a better image of My MXL...the one below was a bit small to see detail of paintjob


----------

